# Trivia 4/26



## luckytrim (Apr 26, 2018)

trivia 4/26
DID YOU KNOW...
Maine is one of the top maple syrup producers in the nation,  tapping over
545,000 gallons (2 million liters) of syrup every  year.


1. Norway, because of its far north location, is known as the  ... what ?
(Hint; five words...)
2. Which country did the great actress Greta Garbo call  home?
  a. - Germany
  b. - Sweden
  c. - Austria
  d. - The Netherlands
3. Fill in the Blank ;
A gerund is a verb that acts as a _____ .
4. What is a Tandoor?
5. Gloria Macapagal Arroyo and Corazon Aquino were female  leaders of which 
nation?
6. Who played Tony Soprano on the HBO series "The  Sopranos"?
7. Do you recall the name of the Private Detective who worked  for Perry 
Mason ?
8. What was it that the US Air Force lost in 1966 that Spanish  fisherman 
Francisco Simó Orts helped them find two months later  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The avocado is a vegetable with a 75% fat  content.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Land of the Midnight Sun
2. - b
3. Noun
4. A traditional Indian clay oven
5.  Philippines
6.  James Gandolfini
7. Paul Drake
8. A  hydrogen bomb

CRAP !!
Contrary to common belief, avocados are berries, not  vegetables.
Strawberries are not really berries, but watermelon, pumpkins,  bananas, and avocados are. 
While we've tended to define berries as any small edible  fruit, the official definition of a berry is "a fleshy fruit produced from a  single ovary."
(The 75% fat content is a fact, though...)


----------

